# Deca vs Anavar



## physcst (Oct 26, 2010)

What combinations produce the best lean mass results?

I've gotten good feedback from this forum indicating that Deca should be stacked with TestCyp because Deca is in the Anabolic class of roids and TestCyp is in the Androgenic class. The difference being that Anabolics negatively affect your penis and Androgens tend to enhance it. The combination being optimum because an elevated level of  androgens will counter the negative effects of the anabolics.

Anavar is an anabolic roid. Is it a good idea to stack it with TestCyp as well? If so, in what combinations?

Does anyone know if TestCyp is available in pill form? If not, is there a pill form of testosterone that will combine well with Deca or Anavar?

Which combination will produce the best lean muscle gains? This question is open to any other suggested combinations and not necessarily limted to compare Deca/Test vs Anavar/Test.


----------



## Marat (Oct 26, 2010)

physcst said:


> The difference being that Anabolics negatively affect your penis and Androgens tend to enhance it.



Dan Duchaine would be proud.


----------



## physcst (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for the reference. I am a newbie to bodybuilding in general and was not to aware of its history. I just read a short bio on Duchaine and I must say that I am not surprised about his personal experiences. With regards to Duchaine's experiences with doctors, I have tried to ask a pair of doctors some educational questions about roid use and both either didn't know or flat our refused to advise any patient on the use of such substances. Baahhh hhuuummmbuuuugggggghhhhh........


----------



## pyes (Oct 26, 2010)

wait for it..................................













wait for it..................................








ahahahah you still waiting for it?


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 26, 2010)

Keep readin Holmes...

GICH!


----------



## LAM (Oct 26, 2010)

physcst said:


> What combinations produce the best lean mass results?
> 
> I've gotten good feedback from this forum indicating that Deca should be stacked with TestCyp because Deca is in the Anabolic class of roids and TestCyp is in the Androgenic class. The difference being that Anabolics negatively affect your penis and Androgens tend to enhance it. The combination being optimum because an elevated level of  androgens will counter the negative effects of the anabolics.
> 
> ...



the diet determines the gains in LBM and fat.


----------



## muscleguys (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are looking for an oral only lean gainer.  Anavar/tbol is a combo I've heard works well.  But I don't recomend oral only cycles, if your hearts set on that tho, that may be a combo to consider.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 28, 2010)

muscleguys said:


> If you are looking for an oral only lean gainer. Anavar/tbol is a combo I've heard works well. But I don't recomend oral only cycles, if your hearts set on that tho, that may be a combo to consider.


A combo of Tbol/Anavar...waste. 

I would not suggest, recommend nor tell anyone to run that. 
OP, do not run an oral only cycle. You will get much more out of a test cycle as well. If your looking to stay leaner without holding much water, looking to Test Suspension, Test Pro cycles. Got any questions, PM me


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2010)

Deca sucks and I will never use it again. My cock is way too important to me. Anavar wins.


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Deca sucks and I will never use it again. My cock is way too important to me. Anavar wins.



you should try using deca with tren or masteron


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2010)

LAM said:


> you should try using deca with tren or masteron



I dont like tren because as I am, I'm a moody fuck. I dont like tren because there's several people that say it magnifies the asshole in people. I'm already as big of an asshole as i can be. Masteron I might look into.


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2010)

some need a very heavy androgen to combat deca dick...


----------



## Del1964 (Oct 28, 2010)

I think Deca is an incredible anabolic but definitely use "more" Testosterone while taking it to combat the "deca dick" syndrome.  Cypionate, Enanthate, Proprionate, Acetate... doesn't really matter...just keep in mind their half lives are different obviously.  I have found that the 1st 2 or 3 weeks on Deca by itself actually greatly enhance libido at moderate dosages and then when it builds in your system, it causes problems with the "equipment" in the absence of Test.


----------



## ROID (Oct 28, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> A combo of Tbol/Anavar...waste.
> 
> I would not suggest, recommend nor tell anyone to run that.
> OP, do not run an oral only cycle. You will get much more out of a test cycle as well. If your looking to stay leaner without holding much water, looking to Test Suspension, Test Pro cycles. Got any questions, PM me




Test Suspension ? you use suspension alone and don't hold water ?


----------

